# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Ermeni Zulmü ve Türkler >  Ermeni soykırımı nedir ?

## ceydaaa

sdf.jpgBirinci Dünya savaşı sırasında Osmanlı Türkiyesi tarafından gerçekleştirilen Ermeni katliamlarına  Ermeni Soykırım denmektedir. Bu katliamlar Osmanlı İmparatorluğunun farklı yerlerinde Jön Türk hükümeti tarafından gerçekleştirildiler. Bu katliamları ilk tepkiyi veren ülkeler Fransa, Rusya ve Büyük Britanya oldular. Bu ülkeler Mayıs 1915de ortak bir bildiri yayınlayıp Ermenilere yapılan katliamların  bir insanlık ve medeniyet suçu olduğunu ilan ettiler. Bu ülkeler bu insanlık suçunun failinin Türkiye olduğunu açıkladılar.

----------

